# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistoja 2021

## LimoSWN

Vuosi vaihtui uusi tread.
Pian lähtee PL 838. Alla jälleen huutokaupat.com myynti ilmoitus on julkaistu. https://huutokaupat.com/2461923/linj...ettu-841700-km

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Vuosi vaihtui uusi tread.
> Pian lähtee PL 838. Alla jälleen huutokaupat.com myynti ilmoitus on julkaistu. https://huutokaupat.com/2461923/linj...ettu-841700-km


Miksi tuolla lukee valmistusmaa Ruotsi?
https://huutokaupat.com/attachment/download/28051344

----------


## kalle.

> Miksi tuolla lukee valmistusmaa Ruotsi?
> https://huutokaupat.com/attachment/download/28051344


Scanian alusta on valmistettu Ruotsissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi tuolla lukee valmistusmaa Ruotsi?
> https://huutokaupat.com/attachment/download/28051344


Alustavalmistajan kotimaa on Ruotsi, joskin linja-autonalustojen tuotanto oli siirretty jo 2003 - 2004 Puolaan. Mutta Scanian kotipaikka oli ja on Ruotsi.

----------


## kalle.

> Alustavalmistajan kotimaa on Ruotsi, joskin linja-autonalustojen tuotanto oli siirretty jo 2003 - 2004 Puolaan. Mutta Scanian kotipaikka oli ja on Ruotsi.


Tuotanto vai valmiiden osien kasaaminen? Komponentit lienee kuitenkin yli 50% ruotsalaisia joka määrittänee valmistusmaan tässä tapauksessa?
Olin kuitenkin siinä käsityksessä että Lahteen tulleet alustat olisi myös koottu Södertäljessä, mutta voi olla väärää tietoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuotanto vai valmiiden osien kasaaminen? Komponentit lienee kuitenkin yli 50% ruotsalaisia joka määrittänee valmistusmaan tässä tapauksessa?
> Olin kuitenkin siinä käsityksessä että Lahteen tulleet alustat olisi myös koottu Södertäljessä, mutta voi olla väärää tietoa.


Alustojen kokoaminen palautui jossain vaiheessa (olisiko ollut 1990-luvun lopulla?) takaisin Södertäljeen, korien valmistaminen jatkui vielä hetken Katrineholmissa. Uusia Scanian omistamia koritehtaita perustettiin mm. Puolan Slupskiin, myös muualle. Scania hankki omistukseensa myös muita linja-autonvalmistajia (esim. DAB), jotka alkoivat valmistaa Katrineholmista tuttuja malleja (esim. OmniCity). Aika kului, eri tuotantopisteiden roolit muuttuivat. Slupskissa alettiin tehdä ("kasata") myös alustoja. Katrineholmiin jäi vain hallintotiloja. Lahden Autokorikin pääsi Scania-konserniin 2010-luvulla. Monien tärkeiden komponenttien, kuten moottorien, valmistus on jatkunut yksinomaan Ruotsissa. Tosin nykyään Scaniassakin voi esiintyä vaikkapa Cumminsin moottori, aivan kuten Sisussa. Automaattivaihteistoja linja-autoihin Scania ei ole valmistanut enää vajaaseen 30 vuoteen. Nekin ostetaan alihankintana Ruotsin ulkopuolelta. 

Aivan varmasti Lahden Autokori on valmistanut koreja eri aikakausina Södertäljessäkin koottujen alustojen päälle. Södertälje-kausia on kaksi: ennen 1968 toimitetut Scania-Vabis-alustat ja Katrineholmin jälkeinen toinen kausi. Itse olen siinä käsityksessä, että Lahden Jokimaan tehtaan aikaiset alustat olisivat pääosin Puolassa koottuja. Alla päivitys asian selvittämisen jälkeen:

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:09 ----------

Selvitin asiaa, ja se on niin päin että valtaosa Suomen nykyisistä Scania-busseista on Södertäljessä koottujen alustojen päällä, ja pieni osa slupskilaisten komponenttien päällä. Lähteenä Scania Suomi.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Selvitin asiaa, ja se on niin päin että valtaosa Suomen nykyisistä Scania-busseista on Södertäljessä koottujen alustojen päällä, ja pieni osa slupskilaisten komponenttien päällä. Lähteenä Scania Suomi.


Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vaikkei otsikkoon liitykään, niin kerroppa vielä, että koska tarkalleen päättyi Scanian automaattivaihteistojen valmistus?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikkei otsikkoon liitykään, niin kerroppa vielä, että koska tarkalleen päättyi Scanian automaattivaihteistojen valmistus?


Kysymys oli todennäköisesti osoitettu meikäläiselle, ja vaikka ei olisikaan vastaan silti. Scanian 3-sarjan bussinalustoja ehdittiin muutama vuosi varustaa Scanian itsensä valmistamilla täysautomaateilla. Vuonna 1992 kuulin silloisen Scan-Auton edustajilta, että omien automaattien tuotanto aiotaan päättää vielä sen vuoden aikana. Niinpä aivan varhaisimpiin Scania CN113CLL MaxCi -autoihin ehti tulla vielä Scanian omaa automaattia. Yksi niistä oli tämän kuvan tukholmalaisbussi. Se oli valmistunut vuoden 1992 loppupuolella. Silloin viimeisen kerran Scania-automaatteja on asennettu uusiin alustoihin.

Mutta uusia Scania-busseja omilla automaateilla on tullut liikenteeseen tuon jälkeenkin, ei ole mitenkään harvinaista, että alustoja jää joksikin aikaa seisomaan. Suomessa rekisteröitiin ainakin vielä vuonna 1993 jokunen Lahti-korinen Scania-katuri, joissa oli (ainakin alunperin) Scanian oma automaatti. Yksi niistä oli Metsälän Linjan CBH-375 ja toinen Keskuslinjan SFU-858. Kolmas myöhäissyntyinen Scania-automaatilla varustettu yksilö oli Lähilinjojen FBB-404.

Jo ennen omista automaateista luopumista Scanioihin on ollut mahdollista saada ei-ruotsalaisia automaatteja. ZF:n kaksiportaisia automaatteja on itse asiassa voinut saada jo CR76- ja CR111M-autoihin. BR- ja CR112-alustoihin, sittemmin N-malleihin on vaihtoehtoisena ratkaisuna voinut saada Voithin automaatin. L-alustoihin tuli varsin aikaisessa vaiheessa rinnakkaisvaihtoehdoksi ZF:n automaatti.

Ihan oma juttunsa on sitten se, että Suomessa on eräässä vaiheessa asennettu Voith-automaatteja K112- ja K113-alustoihin jo ennen korinrakentamista. Niitä olisi voinut helposti luulla Scanian alkuperäisasennuksiksi, mutta sellaisia ne eivät kuulemma olleet.

----------


## Prompter

> Selvitin asiaa, ja se on niin päin että valtaosa Suomen nykyisistä Scania-busseista on Södertäljessä koottujen alustojen päällä, ja pieni osa slupskilaisten komponenttien päällä. Lähteenä Scania Suomi.


Parhaiten asian saa selville tutkimalla ajoneuvoalustan valmistenumeroa. Ruotsissa ja Suomessa tehtyjä ajoneuvoja merkitään Y-alkuisella koodilla, Volvolla on käytössä YV1 (Volvo-henkilöautot), YV2 (Volvo-kuorma-autot) ja YV3 (Volvo-bussit). Scanialla on oma logiikkansa, YS2 on Södertäljessä ja YS4 Katrineholmissa kasattu Scania-alusta. Numerot pohjautuvat Saab-Scania-yhtymän aikoihin ja väliin osuu YS3:lla Saab, tietenkin  :Biggrin: 

Muita Scanian VIN-koodeja ovat VLU, SZA, XLE ja 9BS, mutta ne ovat lähinnä kuorma-autopuolelle.

Tarkempaa tietoa Wikipedia-lähteenä käytetystä pdf-tiedostosta https://www.kba.de/SharedDocs/Publik...cationFile&v=6

----------


## Rebiaf

Pitää myös muistaa, että trafin rekisterimerkinnät on usein vähän "kännissä ja läpällä" tehty ja saattaa sisältää virheitä. Eli ovat kuten koritehdas ne on ilmoittanut. Avoimen datan perusteella voidaan havaita että scaloja on rekisterissä seuraavasti:
K 230 UB4X2 Matalalattiainen yksikerroksinen (CE) 3ov 9290cm3 89 kappaletta
L 94 UB-B 97 kappaletta
Scala Matalalattiainen yksikerroksinen (CE) 5ov 9290cm3 72 kappaletta

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kiitos Rattivaunulle vastauksesta Scanian vaihteistoista!

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Parhaiten asian saa selville tutkimalla ajoneuvoalustan valmistenumeroa. . ... Scanialla on oma logiikkansa, YS2 on Södertäljessä ja YS4 Katrineholmissa kasattu Scania-alusta. Numerot pohjautuvat Saab-Scania-yhtymän aikoihin ja väliin osuu YS3:lla Saab, tietenkin.


Tämä on muuten hyvä näkökohta. Tuon pohjalta katselin, minä ajankohtana Suomessa rekisteröityjen kaupunkiautojen osalta siirtyminen takaisin södertäljeläisalustoihin on tapahtunut. Näyttäisi pikavilkaisulta siltä, että 2002 meille on rekisteröity sekä Katrineholmissa että Södertäljessä koottujen alustojen päälle rakennettuja busseja. Muutos on siis tapahtunut vasta pian vuosituhannen vaihteen jälkeen eikä sitä ennen, toisin kuin aiemmassa viestissä pohdiskelin.

Rebiaf muistutti, että ajoneuvorekisterissä näkyviin tietoihin joudutaan suhtautumaan tietyllä varauksella. Onhan rekisteritiedoissa pientä korjattavaa ehkä joidenkin mitoitukseen liittyvien lukemien puolella, ehkä jossain muuallakin. Voiko VIN-kooditietoihin luottaa enemmän?

----------


## eemeli113

> Rebiaf muistutti, että ajoneuvorekisterissä näkyviin tietoihin joudutaan suhtautumaan tietyllä varauksella. Onhan rekisteritiedoissa pientä korjattavaa ehkä joidenkin mitoitukseen liittyvien lukemien puolella, ehkä jossain muuallakin. Voiko VIN-kooditietoihin luottaa enemmän?


Itse ainakin suhtautuisin myös VIN-koodiin tietyllä varauksella. Loppuosaan saattaa tulla merkitsevään paikkaan kirjoitusvirheitä, eikä autoa tahdo sitten löytyä millään. Uskoakseni koodin alkuosaan ja sen jälkeisiin osiin ennen identifioivaa yksilönumeroa olisi kohtalainen luottaminen. VIN-koodien metsästyksessä toki auttaa, jos on verrokkikoodeja vastaavista autoista.


Tämä nyt menee jo hieman ohi aiheesta. Trafitettuani joitakin Venäjälle päätyneitä B10R-alustaisia autoja, tulin huomanneeksi alkuosan ja loppuosan olevan venäläisellä sivulla ja ajoneuvotiedon koodeissa samat. Kuitenkin alkuosan ja loppuosan välissä oleva mallitunniste ja tarkiste olivat kokonaan erilaiset.

Esimerkkinä: Tässä ajoneuvossa (http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/1162148/) näyttäisi olevan kirjattu eri VIN kuin tässä autossa (https://bussikirjasto.fi/ultra/kortti.php?haku=EET-550). Kuitenkin muiden tietojen perusteella, kuten loppuosasta tai korin sarjanumerosta nähden kyseessä on sama auto. Sivuni VIN on otettu suoraan ajoneuvotietojärjestelmistä, olisiko Fotobusin koodi päätelty? Tarkistin saman sarjan ajoneuvoista muutaman muunkin koodin, joissa näyttäisi olevan vastaava poikkeama.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämä nyt menee jo hieman ohi aiheesta. Trafitettuani joitakin Venäjälle päätyneitä B10R-alustaisia autoja, tulin huomanneeksi alkuosan ja loppuosan olevan venäläisellä sivulla ja ajoneuvotiedon koodeissa samat. Kuitenkin alkuosan ja loppuosan välissä oleva mallitunniste ja tarkiste olivat kokonaan erilaiset.
> 
> Esimerkkinä: Tässä ajoneuvossa (http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/1162148/) näyttäisi olevan kirjattu eri VIN kuin tässä autossa (https://bussikirjasto.fi/ultra/kortti.php?haku=EET-550). Kuitenkin muiden tietojen perusteella, kuten loppuosasta tai korin sarjanumerosta nähden kyseessä on sama auto. Sivuni VIN on otettu suoraan ajoneuvotietojärjestelmistä, olisiko Fotobusin koodi päätelty? Tarkistin saman sarjan ajoneuvoista muutaman muunkin koodin, joissa näyttäisi olevan vastaava poikkeama.


Onneksi Volvon VIN-koodeihin saatiin jo 80-luvun puolivälissä tuo check digit. Scanialla kun se ei tunnu olevan vieläkään käytössä, vaikka valmistusvuotta ilmaisevaa numeroa/kirjainta olikin ainakin 2009 Suomeen päätyneissä autoissa (joskin taisi olla lyhyt kokeilu).

https://www.vindecoder.net/vin-check/YV31REC13HA004336 oikein
https://www.vindecoder.net/vin-check/YV31REC12HA004336 väärin

Ja taas mentiin ohi aiheesta  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

PL 940:lle on tehty ajoneuvoliikennerekisteriin liikenteestä poisto. Kuuleman mukaan se olisi viime viikolla kolaroitu pahasti.

----------


## kuukanko

Nobina 824:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi linjalla 31.8.2020.

----------


## ana

> Nobina 824:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi linjalla 31.8.2020.


Hakunilassa on muitakin tuon sarjan autoja lähdössä. Ainakin 863 ja 869 oli kilvet irroitettu ja laitettu siirtolaput . Oisko ulkomaille menossa?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nobina 824:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi linjalla 31.8.2020.


Klovissa seisoo juuri näitä 2012 tulleita VDL Citea LLE-120 kaksi kappaletta, joista toinen voi olla tämä #824 numerolla ollut. Siirtokilvet ikkunassa molemmissa.

Molemmat Klovissa olevista on vielä HSL-väreissä. Lähteenä varikolla työskentelevä henkilö.

----------


## kalle.

Näitä 2012 vuoden autoja on myytävänä ainakin 25 kappaletta Hollannissa. https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...11023795387800

----------


## kuukanko

> Näitä 2012 vuoden autoja on myytävänä ainakin 25 kappaletta Hollannissa.


Tai hollantilaisella autokauppiaalla. Kuvat ilmoituksessa näyttäisi olevan Hakunilan varikolta Vantaalta, mm. Hakunilan vesitorni näkyy yhden kuvan taustalla.

Juuri se 25 kappaletta noita on poistettu ehjinä Nobinalta (ja lisäksi yksi kolaroitu).

----------


## Ivecomies

Onkohan näille HSL-alueen vanhimmille VDL:ille käyttöä ens kaudella, kun Nobina häviää liikennettä ja Nuuksion linjoille tulee (kai) jotain uusia A1:siä? ja eiks osa niistä Nobinalta poistetuista ollut jonkin aikaa Oulussa liikenteessä, mut miksei enää?

----------


## bernemi

> Onkohan näille HSL-alueen vanhimmille VDL:ille käyttöä ens kaudella, kun Nobina häviää liikennettä ja Nuuksion linjoille tulee (kai) jotain uusia A1:siä? ja eiks osa niistä Nobinalta poistetuista ollut jonkin aikaa Oulussa liikenteessä, mut miksei enää?


Ne Oulussa käyneet VDL:t tuurasivat OTP:n Suburbaneita, ennenkuin ne kaikki saatiin ajoon.

----------


## Star 701

Tosiaan nuo lainassa olleet VDL:t olivat laina-autoina ennenkuin kaikki Scaniat saatiin ajoon. Tämän pahuksen koronan takia toimituksiin tuli viivästyksiä joten jostain piti OTP:n hankkia korvaavaa kalustoa ennenkuin saivat omat autot ajoon.

----------


## Miska

> Onkohan näille HSL-alueen vanhimmille VDL:ille käyttöä ens kaudella, kun Nobina häviää liikennettä ja Nuuksion linjoille tulee (kai) jotain uusia A1:siä? ja eiks osa niistä Nobinalta poistetuista ollut jonkin aikaa Oulussa liikenteessä, mut miksei enää?


Aika huonosti Nobinalla on noille elokuussa 2012 ja vuoden 2013 alussa käyttöön otetuille Citeoille käyttöä tulevan kesän jälkeen. En yhtään ihmettelisi, jos loputkin autoista 822 - 890 poistuisi elokuussa. Mahtaako edes kaikille uudemmille (näitä taitaa olla 30 kpl) Euro 6 -päästötason A1-dieselbusseille olla enää käyttöä.

----------


## hana

PL 867 ajeli eilen teipit poistettuna kokovalkoisena Koivukylänväylällä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Klovissa seisoo juuri näitä 2012 tulleita VDL Citea LLE-120 kaksi kappaletta, joista toinen voi olla tämä #824 numerolla ollut. Siirtokilvet ikkunassa molemmissa.
> 
> Molemmat Klovissa olevista on vielä HSL-väreissä. Lähteenä varikolla työskentelevä henkilö.


Lainaan nyt itseäni, saadun tiedon mukaan, nämä kaksi ovat #871 (GKN-371), #872 (GKN-372)

----------


## Noksu

PL 814:lla on luovutusilmoitus. Sekä Bussitutka että Reittiloki ovat sillä kannalla, että olisi ajanut vielä tammikuun puolella ainakin yhden lähdön linjaa 203.

PL 8 ja 86 ovat viimeksi näkyneet ajossa tammikuussa, onko näiden kohtalosta tietoa?

----------


## ana

Onko tietoa miten PL #483:lle kävi siinä parin kuukauden takaisessa palossa Espoossa, sehän otti vähän lämpöä, kun #439 paloi romuksi vieressä? Korjataanko vai menikö lunnaiksi?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko tietoa miten PL #483:lle kävi siinä parin kuukauden takaisessa palossa Espoossa, sehän otti vähän lämpöä, kun #439 paloi romuksi vieressä? Korjataanko vai menikö lunnaiksi?


Hyvän lämpövaurion se sai kyllä, kun noita kuvia katselee, mutta eiköhän se tule vielä takaisin.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Hyvän lämpövaurion se sai kyllä, kun noita kuvia katselee, mutta eiköhän se tule vielä takaisin.


Ei meinannut hollantilainen kestää saunassa...  :Tongue:

----------


## kuukanko

HSL myy konversio-Linkkerinsä HelB:lle varaosiksi 10000 euron kappalehinnalla. HSL:n toimitusjohtajan päätös

----------


## aki

Bussitutkan mukaan suurin osa Nobinan jäljellä olevista 600-sarjan pätkä-volvoista ei ole ollut linjalla 15.4 jälkeen. Onkohan näiden ajot nyt lopullisesti päättyneet?

Auto/viimeksi linjalla:
626: 8.4
627: 17.2
630: 14.4
631: 9.4
632: 15.4
633: 14.4
634: 12.4
636: 13.4
637: 8.4
640: 8.4
642: 12.4
649: 11.3
665: 13.4

Aktiiviajossa näyttäisi enää olevan autot 635, 668, 671, 674 ja 677.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Bussitutkan mukaan suurin osa Nobinan jäljellä olevista 600-sarjan pätkä-volvoista ei ole ollut linjalla 15.4 jälkeen. Onkohan näiden ajot nyt lopullisesti päättyneet?
> 
> Auto/viimeksi linjalla:
> 626: 8.4
> 627: 17.2
> 630: 14.4
> 631: 9.4
> 632: 15.4
> 633: 14.4
> ...


Osalla ajetaan Nesteen vuoroja.

----------


## volvojees

> Bussitutkan mukaan suurin osa Nobinan jäljellä olevista 600-sarjan pätkä-volvoista ei ole ollut linjalla 15.4 jälkeen. Onkohan näiden ajot nyt lopullisesti päättyneet?
> 
> Auto/viimeksi linjalla:
> 626: 8.4
> 627: 17.2
> 630: 14.4
> 631: 9.4
> 632: 15.4
> 633: 14.4
> ...


Myöskään 806 ja ei ole ollut ajossa sitten 15.4  ja sitten myös joitain 8xx citeoita, eli
839: 15.4.
840-842: 7.4.
844: 1.4.
845: 6.4.
848: 6.4.
Saa nähdä että miten näille käy, itse ainakin uskon poistuvan kokonaan HSL-liikenteestä.
Näitten lisäksi myös muutama Scala:
737: 1.2.
736: 16.3.
747: 26.3. (teli)

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kaksi Helb:n Scalaa oli aamupäivällä Helsingin poliisilaitoksen luona. Liittyi ilmeisesti myöhemmin järjetettyyn mielenosoitukseen. Numeroita en saanut ylös, kun olin bussin kyydissä.

----------


## Gulf

> Kaksi Helb:n Scalaa oli aamupäivällä Helsingin poliisilaitoksen luona. Liittyi ilmeisesti myöhemmin järjetettyyn mielenosoitukseen. Numeroita en saanut ylös, kun olin bussin kyydissä.


Olivat 1101 ja 1107

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Olivat 1101 ja 1107



Kiitos tiedosta.

----------


## kuukanko

Kalustopoistoihin tämä tosin taitaa liittyä vain niin, että ne olivat ihmisten poistamiseen käytettävää kalustoa  :Laughing:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ei meinannut hollantilainen kestää saunassa...


Jälleen kerran Facebook (roska) mainos.

Kotimainen Matt-metal Oy on postannut kuvan tuosta #483 kun se on korjattuna.
Saatetekstillä " palovaurio bussin korjaustyö valmistui" 

tsivä löytää sen tälläkin kertaa sieltä mistä mainittiin. 

Komeuden kruunaa, että se on kaiken lisäksi mainos, Joka voi tulla sattumanvaraisesti. 
Lisätiedoissa lukee Sponsoroitu

----------


## Wito

PL 8 näyttäisi olevan huutokaupattavana huutokaupat.comissa.

https://huutokaupat.com/2773471/linj...ttu-1123400-km

----------


## bussitietäjä

Koivukylän Kierrätyskeskuksen takana seisoo valkoinen Scala, Nobinan vanhempi Iveco Ja Pohjolan joitain busseja, tarkemmin en nähnyt mutta paikalla seisonut ennenkin PL:n poistettua kalustoa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nämä Nobinan autot ovat nyt poistuneita: 626, 627, 630-634, 636, 637, 640, 642, 649, 665, 717, 719, 720, 727, 739, 740, 742, 743, 761, 762, 767, 770, 839-842, 844, 845 ja 848. Suurimmasta osasta on rahastuslaitteetkin jo otettu pois.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko tietoa onko jotain Nobinan autoja mahdollisesti siirtymässä/siirretty Turkuun (vara-autojen rooliin)?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:07 ----------

Taitaa sitten Nobinalla teli-Scalat 744-748 sekä 8500LE:t jäädä ainoiksi ei HSL-värisiksi autoiksi (jälkimmäisistä osa on tosin jo maalattu HSL-väreihin ja lisää saatetaan maalata) ja ekat jäävät ainoiksi Concordia-aikoina hankituiksi busseiksi.

----------


## aki

> Taitaa sitten Nobinalla teli-Scalat 744-748 sekä 8500LE:t jäädä ainoiksi ei HSL-värisiksi autoiksi (jälkimmäisistä osa on tosin jo maalattu HSL-väreihin ja lisää saatetaan maalata) ja ekat jäävät ainoiksi Concordia-aikoina hankituiksi busseiksi.


Teli-scalat 744-748 eivät välttämättä enää palaa syksyllä liikenteeseen. Uudempia telejä niitä korvaamaan vapautuu elokuussa päättyvistä sopimuksista.
Tuskin 8500LE-autoja enää lisää teipataan/maalataan HSL-väreihin kun niidenkin poistaminen on jo alkanut.
Todennäköisesti koko sarja tai ainakin suurin osa poistuu kokonaan ensi vuoden aikana.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuskin 8500LE-autoja enää lisää teipataan/maalataan HSL-väreihin kun niidenkin poistaminen on jo alkanut.
> Todennäköisesti koko sarja tai ainakin suurin osa poistuu kokonaan ensi vuoden aikana.


Nobina ajaa 8500Le telit yli-ikäisiksi. Näin kerrottu. Ruotsista joku saffle päätös. Kuten ylipäänsä noiden hankinta aikanaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näin kerrottu.


Esson baarissa varmaan.

----------


## jtm

> Nämä Nobinan autot ovat nyt poistuneita: 767, 770


Myöskin teli 8500LE 769 on poistettu ja lij-laitteet riisuttu.

----------


## eemeli113

Nobinan 767, 769 ja 770 jatkavat syksyllä töitään Turussa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

PL 702 ja 707 siirretty pois HSL-liikenteessä. Ovat Kotkassa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinan 767, 769 ja 770 jatkavat syksyllä töitään Turussa.


#770 bongattu kuvassa jo linjalla 7🤩
https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2021/Heinäkuu/IMG_0025.jpg

----------


## allu33

> PL 702 ja 707 siirretty pois HSL-liikenteessä. Ovat Kotkassa.


Korjataan sen verran, että PL 707 on yhä Keravalla. 701 sen sijaan on siirretty Kotkaan 702:n kanssa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nyt on NF #736 ilmestynyt myyntiin.
https://www.bustruckparts.com/?mobil...search:TP13884

----------


## jtm

Nobinan Volvot #754, #755, Ivevo #794, Vdl #822, #861 ja #868 on riisuttu rahastuslaitteista ja poistettu.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinan Volvot #754, #755, Ivevo #794, Vdl #822, #861 ja #868 on riisuttu rahastuslaitteista ja poistettu.


Viikko sitten #794 oli vielä koulutusajossa Vantaalla.

----------


## jtm

Nobinan #761 ja #762 sai rahastuslaitteet takaisin ja ovat taas ajossa. Tosin ilman firman tunnuksia ja numeroita.

Taasen Nobinan Iveco #795 on riisuttu rahastuslaitteista ja teipeistä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobinan #761 ja #762 sai rahastuslaitteet takaisin ja ovat taas ajossa. Tosin ilman firman tunnuksia ja numeroita.
> 
> Taasen Nobinan Iveco #795 on riisuttu rahastuslaitteista ja teipeistä.


Minkähän takia?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------

Ovatko muuten Nobinan kaikki 3 HSL-alueelta poistunutta Volvo 8500LE*teliä (767, 769 ja 770) nyt Turussa? Kuukankorven mukaan vain 770 olisi siirretty sinne.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

> Minkähän takia?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------
> 
> Ovatko muuten Nobinan kaikki 3 HSL-alueelta poistunutta Volvo 8500LE*teliä (767, 769 ja 770) nyt Turussa? Kuukankorven mukaan vain 770 olisi siirretty sinne.


 Kyllä, kaikki kolme on Turussa.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Minkähän takia?


Veikkaan, että korvaavat metroa korvaavia autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

HelB:n loppujen MAN:ien poistuminen näkyy nyt myös ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä. HelB:t 729, 733, 803, 901 - 904, 931 ja 933 - 937 on merkitty siellä liikenteestä poistetuiksi.

Tulipa siinä samalla huomattua, että kaikilla kokeilemillani vanhemmilla HelB:n busseilla oli ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä muutoskielto. Liittyy ehkä jotenkin velkasaneeraukseen?

----------


## jtm

> Tulipa siinä samalla huomattua, että kaikilla kokeilemillani vanhemmilla HelB:n busseilla oli ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä muutoskielto. Liittyy ehkä jotenkin velkasaneeraukseen?


Seuraava teksti löytyi:

Muutoskielto tarkoittaa sitä että auto on pakkolunastettu sen omistajalta ja autoa ei voida myydä ennenkuin ulosottomies on saanut kyseisen rahasumman (jonka vuoksi auto on otettu huostaan) käteensä. Moni on tehnyt virheen ostaessaan auton ja sitten ku pitäisi laittaa nimiin se niin saakin kuulla että auto onkin jonkun ulosottoviraston omaisuutta. Eli lyhyesti: Auton tietoihin ei voi tehdä minkään näköisiä muutoksia, ei omistajan- tai haltian vaihdoksiakaan.

----------


## Rehtori

> Seuraava teksti löytyi:
> 
> Muutoskielto tarkoittaa sitä että auto on pakkolunastettu sen omistajalta ja autoa ei voida myydä ennenkuin ulosottomies on saanut kyseisen rahasumman (jonka vuoksi auto on otettu huostaan) käteensä. Moni on tehnyt virheen ostaessaan auton ja sitten ku pitäisi laittaa nimiin se niin saakin kuulla että auto onkin jonkun ulosottoviraston omaisuutta. Eli lyhyesti: Auton tietoihin ei voi tehdä minkään näköisiä muutoksia, ei omistajan- tai haltian vaihdoksiakaan.


Suomi24.fi:n sijaan löytyi hieman laajempi kuvaus dokumentista osoitteessa https://docplayer.fi/2202253-Ajoneuv...tusyhtiot.html 

"Rajoitustiedoissa oleva merkintä MUUTOSKIELTO tarkoittaa, että ajoneuvo kuuluu konkurssin tai saneerausmenettelyn alaiseen omaisuuteen, on pantu takavarikkoon, on ulosmitattu, on myymis- ja hukkaamiskiellon alainen tai ajoneuvolle on suoritettu väliaikaistoimi. Edellä mainitut muutoskiellon lajit ilmenevät ajoneuvon rajoitustiedoista ja ne saa ilmoittaa asiakkaalle."

----------


## Star 701

> HelB:n loppujen MAN:ien poistuminen näkyy nyt myös ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä. HelB:t 729, 733, 803, 901 - 904, 931 ja 933 - 937 on merkitty siellä liikenteestä poistetuiksi.
> 
> Tulipa siinä samalla huomattua, että kaikilla kokeilemillani vanhemmilla HelB:n busseilla oli ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä muutoskielto. Liittyy ehkä jotenkin velkasaneeraukseen?


Katsoin huvikseni Trafista yhden entisen Porvoolaisen 8700:n tiedot, niin siihenkin oli laitettu lisätietona tuo Muutoskielto eli ilmeisesti sitten kaikkiin Helbin autoihin on tuo lisätty. Mitään muuta järjellistä selitystä en tuolle keksi kuin tuon velkasaneerauksen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Katsoin huvikseni Trafista yhden entisen Porvoolaisen 8700:n tiedot, niin siihenkin oli laitettu lisätietona tuo Muutoskielto eli ilmeisesti sitten kaikkiin Helbin autoihin on tuo lisätty. Mitään muuta järjellistä selitystä en tuolle keksi kuin tuon velkasaneerauksen.


Minä katsoin erään 2020 hankintaerään kuuluvan (rekisteriin tosiasiassa jo 16.12.2019) Volvon rekisteritietoja, eikä sille autolle ollut laitettu muutoskieltoa. Arvelen, että sillä on merkitystä muutoskieltoihin, onko ajoneuvo HelBin omistama vai ei. Uusimman pään HelB-kalustosta aika huomattavakin osa voi olla liisattuja. Omistajajuttuja en tässä tapauksessa erikseen tarkistanut, koska sellaiset tiedot pitää hakea maksullisen palvelun takaa.

----------


## kuukanko

Åbergin Linja 27 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan poistettu liikenteestä.

----------


## bussireitti

Nobina 730 riisuttiin rahastuslaitteet, havaitsin eilen ohimennen lahdentien nurkassa hakunilan varikolla.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Minneköhän Nobinan poistetut ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:t ovat menneet?

----------


## Prompter

> Minneköhän Nobinan poistetut ensimmäisen sarjan VDL:t ovat menneet?


Instagramissa oli hiljan kuva, jossa niitä näkyi käytössä Italiassa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mitäs kaikkia autoja on nyt elokuussa poistunut Helbin Mannien lisäksi? onko Nobinalta kaikki 8700LE:t ja kenties suurin osa pätkä-8500LE:istä nyt poistettu?

----------


## aki

> Mitäs kaikkia autoja on nyt elokuussa poistunut Helbin Mannien lisäksi? onko Nobinalta kaikki 8700LE:t ja kenties suurin osa pätkä-8500LE:istä nyt poistettu?


Nobinan viimeinen pätkä-8700LE 677 ja viimeiset telit sarjasta 611-619 ajoivat viimeiset ajonsa todennäköisesti sunnuntaina. 
Pätkä-8500LE:istä 749-762 on poistettu kesällä autot 754 ja 755. Kaikki muut ovat ainakin tutkan mukaan olleet linjalla nyt alkaneella viikolla.
Scaloista tällä viikolla linjalla on ollut vielä autot 726, 732 ja 744. Nämäkin tiedot ovat tutkasta.

----------


## JT

> Pätkä-8500LE:istä 749-762 on poistettu kesällä autot 754 ja 755. Kaikki muut ovat ainakin tutkan mukaan olleet linjalla nyt alkaneella viikolla.


Aijaa. Minulla näkyy siten, etteivät #750 ja #752 ole olleet syysliikenteessä ajossa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hakunilan varikolla on vielä Nobinan kalustoa. Pääosin siellä on vanhempaa kaartia: Nesteen ajossa olleita sinisiksi teipattuja 2-akselisia Volvo 8700LE:itä, 2007-teli-Volvoja, 2009-Scaloja (niin 2-akselisia kuin telejä), 2010-Volvo 8500LE:itä (2-akselisia ja telejä), 2011-Irisbuseja sekä 2012- ja 2013-VDL:iä. Ainakin yksi tilaajavärinen 2-akselinen Volvo 8900LE oli siellä myös sekä 2019-VDL 1171. 

Suurimmassa osassa viime aikoina ajossa olleita oli LIJ:t vielä paikoillaan. Sellaisia mitkä näkyi varikon ulkopuolelle ja joista sen purkamista ei ole vielä raportoitu oli Scalat 725 ja 735. Nobinan logot poistettuina oli 677, 723 ja 763 (tilaajavärisestä 763:sta myös HSL:n logot oli poistettu). Niistä ainakin 763:ssa oli vielä LIJ-laitteet, kahdesta muusta en nähnyt.

----------


## Wito

PL:n valkoisia Ivecoja (736-760) ei ole näkynyt. Ovatkohan poistuneet HSL-liikenteestä...

----------


## kuukanko

> PL:n valkoisia Ivecoja (736-760) ei ole näkynyt. Ovatkohan poistuneet HSL-liikenteestä...


Kesällä ainakin melkein kaikki jäljelläolevat niistä seisoi Pasilan varikon etelälaidalla yhteen muodostelmaan ajettuna. Eivät olet tainneet liikkua siitä sen jälkeen.

----------


## aki

> Aijaa. Minulla näkyy siten, etteivät #750 ja #752 ole olleet syysliikenteessä ajossa.


Katsoin väärin, olivat ajossa vielä viime viikolla, mutta ei tällä viikolla.

----------


## bussireitti

Hakunilan varikolta katsaus sunnuntaina 22.8.2021. Havaitsin viime aikoina ajossa olleilta riisuttu LIJ-laitteet ja osasta Nobina logot, joita ei ole vielä raportoitu: autot 18, 612, 613, 616, 618, 619, 733, 737 ja loput 2009-malliset teliscalat 744-748.

Pihalla seisoi myös muita autoja, joissa oli LIJ:t ja Nobinan logot tallessa, näistä havaitsin 611, 615 ja 617, 757-760, 764, 765, 771. Samaan aikaan silmiini osui autot 776, 838 ja 879 joista oli Nobinan logot poistettu, mutta niissä oli vielä LIJ:t paikoillaan.

Siellä oli myös useita 2011-mallisia ivecoja, joista moni eivät olleet pitkään aikaan linjaliikenteessä, mutta mitä silmiini ehti kantautua, niin joissain oli vielä LIJ:t ja logot tallessa, mutta en nähnyt kunnolla kaikkia ivecoja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pihalla seisoi myös muita autoja, joissa oli LIJ:t ja Nobinan logot tallessa, näistä havaitsin 611, 615 ja 617, 757-760, 764, 765, 771. Samaan aikaan silmiini osui autot 776, 838 ja 879 joista oli Nobinan logot poistettu, mutta niissä oli vielä LIJ:t paikoillaan.


Eiköhän nämäkin autot mene lähiaikoina poistoon, kun suurin osa sisarautoistakin on jo mennyt. Onkohan Nobinalla enää tarvetta 2012 vanhemmille teleille tai edes 2-akselisille?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Ovatko nämä poistettu vai eikö näille löydy ajoa?
KS #26 ajossa viimeksi 28.5.2021
NF #935 ajossa viimeksi 28.7.2021
NF #946 ajossa viimeksi 11.8.2021
NF #947 ajossa viimeksi 27.6.2021
NF #948 ajossa viimeksi 6.8.2021
NF #1060 ajossa viimeksi 12.8.2021
PL #621 ajossa viimeksi 3.6.2021
PL #664 ajossa viimeksi 14.7.2021
PL #671 ajossa viimeksi 26.4.2021
PL #877 ajossa viimeksi 19.7.2021

----------


## kuukanko

Ex-Nobinat 18 ja 611 - 613 ovat myynnissä (osina) truckparts.ee:ssä. Näistä 611:n poistumista ei oltukaan vielä raportoitu, sunnuntaina kun se oli vielä Hakunilassa ajokuntoisena.

----------


## Ivecomies

Jääköhän Nobinan kolme Scalaa 721, 726 ja 732 vielä ajoon vara-autoiksi vai meinaako Nobina poistaa nekin (tai onko jo poistettu), jolloin mallia ei enää jää Nobinan kalustoon? entäs vanhat Ivecot? kuulin myös huhua että Nobinalta menis poistoon niiden lisäksi myös VAIN 6 vuotta vanhat Ivecot 946-950, jota en kuitenkaan oikein usko ennen kuin näen, kun ovat vielä Euro6:siakin. Eiköhän niitä autoja vielä tarvita Nuuksiossa pitkään...  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Jääköhän Nobinan kolme Scalaa 721, 726 ja 732 vielä ajoon vara-autoiksi vai meinaako Nobina poistaa nekin (tai onko jo poistettu), jolloin mallia ei enää jää Nobinan kalustoon? entäs vanhat Ivecot? kuulin myös huhua että Nobinalta menis poistoon niiden lisäksi myös VAIN 6 vuotta vanhat Ivecot 946-950, jota en kuitenkaan oikein usko ennen kuin näen, kun ovat vielä Euro6:siakin. Eiköhän niitä autoja vielä tarvita Nuuksiossa pitkään...


Viimeksi linjalla:
Nf 721, 22.6
Nf 726, 19.8
Nf 946, 11.8
Nf 947, 27.6
Nf 948, 6.8

Scaloista ainoastaan 737 on enää aktiiviajossa. Luulen että 721 ja 726 on jo käytännössä poistettujen joukossa vaikka vielä kuukankorven listauksessa näkyvätkin.
Autot 946-948 eivät ole olleet liikenteessä lainkaan syysliikenteen alettua, joten on mahdollista että eivät palaa liikenteeseen. Pohjois-Espoon linjoillehan tuli myös vanhaan sopimukseen uusia Bydejä.

----------


## jtm

> Viimeksi linjalla:
> Nf 721, 22.6
> Nf 726, 19.8
> Nf 946, 11.8
> Nf 947, 27.6
> Nf 948, 6.8
> 
> Scaloista ainoastaan 737 on enää aktiiviajossa. Luulen että 721 ja 726 on jo käytännössä poistettujen joukossa vaikka vielä kuukankorven listauksessa näkyvätkin.
> Autot 946-948 eivät ole olleet liikenteessä lainkaan syysliikenteen alettua, joten on mahdollista että eivät palaa liikenteeseen. Pohjois-Espoon linjoillehan tuli myös vanhaan sopimukseen uusia Bydejä.


Tarkoittanet autoa 732 eikä 737. Auto 721 on poistettu jo aikoja sitten. Auto 726 näytti olevan jo teipeistä riisuttuna. Tuskin menee kauaakaan kun 732 lähtee myös.

----------


## aki

> Tarkoittanet autoa 732 eikä 737. Auto 721 on poistettu jo aikoja sitten. Auto 726 näytti olevan jo teipeistä riisuttuna. Tuskin menee kauaakaan kun 732 lähtee myös.


Juu 732 tarkoitin.

----------


## bussireitti

Nobinalta lisää autoja poistettu LIJ-laitteet joita ei ole vielä aikaisemmin havaittu, osa busseista on riisuttu myös tarratkin (Nobina- ja HSL logot, kylkinumerot).

Tässä lista viimeisimmistä havainnoista; 617, 721, 726, (757 LIJ:t paikoillaan, mutta logot riisuttu), 758, 759, 764, 765, 771, 775, 778, 780, 782, 784-791, 793, 812, 846, 876, 879, 883, 886-890.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:11 ----------




> Tarkoittanet autoa 732 eikä 737. Auto 721 on poistettu jo aikoja sitten. Auto 726 näytti olevan jo teipeistä riisuttuna. Tuskin menee kauaakaan kun 732 lähtee myös.


732 oli eilen ajossa linjalla 553K. Se meni rikki Pelto-ojantien pysäkillä Hakunilan suuntaan, auto 1058 tuli tuuraamaan. Se jää nähtäväksi tuleeko enää linjalle vai onko sen 12v ura loppunut eiliseen.

----------


## aki

> 732 oli eilen ajossa linjalla 553K. Se meni rikki Pelto-ojantien pysäkillä Hakunilan suuntaan, auto 1058 tuli tuuraamaan. Se jää nähtäväksi tuleeko enää linjalle vai onko sen 12v ura loppunut eiliseen.


Tutkan mukaan 732 on Maanantai-aamuna 30.8  liikenteessä linjalla 553, eli vielä jatkaa🙂

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tutkan mukaan 732 on Maanantai-aamuna 30.8  liikenteessä linjalla 553, eli vielä jatkaa🙂


Hyvä että Nobinalle jää edes yks Lahtelainen ja Concordia-aikoina hankittu auto vara-autoksi. Montakohan 8500LE:tä jää ajoon, jos jotain?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Hyvä että Nobinalle jää edes yks Lahtelainen


Menee pilkunviilaukseksi, mutta eiks Scalat ole rakennettu Nastolassa, joka oli silloin vielä oma kuntansa?

----------


## repesorsa

> Menee pilkunviilaukseksi, mutta eiks Scalat ole rakennettu Nastolassa, joka oli silloin vielä oma kuntansa?


Voi olla, mutta mallin nimi on Lahti Scala!

----------


## bussireitti

> Tutkan mukaan 732 on Maanantai-aamuna 30.8  liikenteessä linjalla 553, eli vielä jatkaa🙂


Menin Hakunilan varikon ohi 570:llä tänään n. klo 13 aikoihin, niin 732 seisoi varikon pihalla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Menin Hakunilan varikon ohi 570:llä tänään n. klo 13 aikoihin, niin 732 seisoi varikon pihalla.


Ja pihahan ei ole enää Nobinan käytössä, joten on kai sittenkin poistettu. Ja jos olis jäänyt ajoon, niin auto olis varmaan Klovissa (tai edelleen linjalla), kun 553 ajetaan nykyään sieltä?

----------


## aki

> Menin Hakunilan varikon ohi 570:llä tänään n. klo 13 aikoihin, niin 732 seisoi varikon pihalla.


Se on tosiaan tutkan mukaan ajanut aamun viimeisen lähtönsä linjalla 553 kello 8.49 Leppävaarasta Hakunilaan. Jäiköhän tämä sitten Nobinan viimeisen Scalan viimeiseksi lähdöksi.

----------


## bussireitti

> Se on tosiaan tutkan mukaan ajanut aamun viimeisen lähtönsä linjalla 553 kello 8.49 Leppävaarasta Hakunilaan. Jäiköhän tämä sitten Nobinan viimeisen Scalan viimeiseksi lähdöksi.


Siltä vahvasti vaikuttaa. Myös Nobinan 792 on lähipäivinä poistumassa, kun se siirrettiin Klovilta Roihupeltoon (ajaa parhaillaan linjaa 79), mitä todennäköisimmin, niin se on viimeisiä päiviä linjalla.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:07 ----------




> Ja pihahan ei ole enää Nobinan käytössä, joten on kai sittenkin poistettu. Ja jos olis jäänyt ajoon, niin auto olis varmaan Klovissa (tai edelleen linjalla), kun 553 ajetaan nykyään sieltä?


Jos jäisi ajoon, niin se olisi Roihupellolla tai Hakkilassa. Minun tietääkseni 553 ajetaan Hakkilasta.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Jos jäisi ajoon, niin se olisi Roihupellolla tai Hakkilassa. Minun tietääkseni 553 ajetaan Hakkilasta.


Eiks se ajeta nykyään Klovista kun mä oon viime aikoina nähnyt pari Klovista tuttua naamaa 553:sen ratissa? vai onks toi Hakkilan kylmävarikko joku uusi Klovin omaisuudessa oleva sivutoimipiste, jonka kuljettajat ovat kuitenkin Klovista? samaan tapaanhan edesmenneen Transdevin Suomenojan varikko oli viimeisinä aikoinaan (2018-2019) Tuupakan sivutoimipiste, jonka yhtä ainoaa linjaa ajoivat Tuupakasta tutut naamat. Ite oisin kyllä luullut 553:n ajot siirtyneen Kloviin, kun Klovista on kuitenkin sen verran lyhyt matka Lepuskiin ja takas Kloviin. 😀

----------


## Miska

Nobinalla on itäsuunnan liikennettä varten nyt varikot Roihupellossa, Kivikossa ja Hakkilassa. Kivikko ja Hakkila lienevät molemmat suuruusluokaltaan n. 10-15 auton sivuvarikoita.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobinalla on itäsuunnan liikennettä varten nyt varikot Roihupellossa, Kivikossa ja Hakkilassa. Kivikko ja Hakkila lienevät molemmat suuruusluokaltaan n. 10-15 auton sivuvarikoita.


Okei, mut onko se Hakkila Klovin omaisuutta ja Klovin kuljettajat jotka ajaa 553:sta kun satuin nyt näkemään siellä pari Klovin linjoilta tuttua kaveria?

----------


## kuukanko

> (757 LIJ:t paikoillaan, mutta logot riisuttu)


Avoimen datan perusteella se olisi tänään 576:lla.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Hakunilan varikolta katsaus sunnuntaina 22.8.2021. Havaitsin viime aikoina ajossa olleilta riisuttu LIJ-laitteet ja osasta Nobina logot, loput 2009-malliset teliscalat 744-748.


#745 myytävänä varaosiksi.
https://www.bustruckparts.com/?lang=...%25202009%2520

----------


## Wreith

Nobinan 860:stä riisuttu logot

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Scala 732, viimeiset vanhanmalliset Crossarit 783 ja 782 sekä suurin osa EEV-päästöisistä VDL:istä nyt poistettu kun viimeiset Bydit alkaa olla jo kaikki linjalla?

----------


## aki

> Onko Scala 732, viimeiset vanhanmalliset Crossarit 783 ja 782 sekä suurin osa EEV-päästöisistä VDL:istä nyt poistettu kun viimeiset Bydit alkaa olla jo kaikki linjalla?


Ainakin noista jäljelläolevista VDL:stä on tällä viikolla ollut tutkan mukaan linjalla enää autot 831, 853, 874, 877, 878 ja 884.

----------


## bussireitti

> Onko Scala 732, viimeiset vanhanmalliset Crossarit 783 ja 782 sekä suurin osa EEV-päästöisistä VDL:istä nyt poistettu kun viimeiset Bydit alkaa olla jo kaikki linjalla?


732 ja 792 on ainakin poistettu.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Taitaa NF #749 poistua seuraavaksi eilen 7.9. Oli vielä linjoilla 25,41,321,322,332,335 sekä 565 ja tänään 8.9. Linjalla 553.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Taitaa NF #749 poistua seuraavaksi eilen 7.9. Oli vielä linjoilla 25,41,321,322,332,335 sekä 565 ja tänään 8.9. Linjalla 553.


Alkaakohan pikkuhiljaa olla viimeiset mahdollisuudet päästä Volvo 8500-mallisen bussin kyytiin HSL-alueella? ite kyllä tykkään paljon ko. mallista enkä ymmärrä miksei niitä olla hirveästi hankittu aikoinaan.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Alkaakohan pikkuhiljaa olla viimeiset mahdollisuudet päästä Volvo 8500-mallisen bussin kyytiin HSL-alueella? ite kyllä tykkään paljon ko. mallista enkä ymmärrä miksei niitä olla hirveästi hankittu aikoinaan.


eE oo kjoskaan osunut kyseisen mallin kyytiin.

----------


## bussireitti

> Taitaa NF #749 poistua seuraavaksi eilen 7.9. Oli vielä linjoilla 25,41,321,322,332,335 sekä 565 ja tänään 8.9. Linjalla 553.


749, 752 ja 756 rantautunut Herttoniemen suunnille eli se voi olla ns. merkki että ne poistuu pian. Tosin aika näyttää, viime viikolla 792 tullut samalla tyylillä Klovista Herttoniemen linjoille ja viikon päätteeksi siirrettiin Hakunilaan ja riisuttiin LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## kuukanko

PL 75:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Nykyinen käyttötarkoitus on "myyntivarasto".

----------


## Ivecomies

> PL 75:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Nykyinen käyttötarkoitus on "myyntivarasto".


Jaahas, nyt on kai sitten korkealattiabussien aika lopullisesti ohi HSL-liikenteessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> PL 75:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Nykyinen käyttötarkoitus on "myyntivarasto".


Olit merkinnyt Helbit 1342 ja 1343 poistetuiksi, minkä takia nämä poistettiin ja onko näille löytynyt uusi omistaja?

----------


## hana

> PL 75:llä on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Nykyinen käyttötarkoitus on "myyntivarasto".


Sivuillasi näkyvät Pohjolan Liikenteen 801, 803, 808 ja 811 on myös poistettu.

----------


## Gulf

> Olit merkinnyt Helbit 1342 ja 1343 poistetuiksi, minkä takia nämä poistettiin ja onko näille löytynyt uusi omistaja?


Ojangossa, Varhassa tai Ilmalassa ei ole etanolin tankkauspistettä. Veikkaan tätä ainakin osittaiseksi syyksi.

----------


## Pera

> Ojangossa, Varhassa tai Ilmalassa ei ole etanolin tankkauspistettä. Veikkaan tätä ainakin osittaiseksi syyksi.


Varha on purettu jo aikoja sitten maantasalle, Nykyinen on Roihupellon varikko.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:20 ----------




> PL:n valkoisia Ivecoja (736-760) ei ole näkynyt. Ovatkohan poistuneet HSL-liikenteestä...





> Kesällä ainakin melkein kaikki jäljelläolevat niistä seisoi Pasilan varikon etelälaidalla yhteen muodostelmaan ajettuna. Eivät olet tainneet liikkua siitä sen jälkeen.


Samassa paikassa ovat edelleen, tosin kaksi näistä siirretty pois. 740 on ainakin Pohjola tekstit ja LIJ-laitteet poistettu, muissa näyttäis olevan vielä LIJ-laitteet paikallaan.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Ajelin Hakunilan varikon ohitse ja totesin itsekseni että siinä oli rivissä kunnon reservi 700-sarjan Scaloja. Onko kenelläkään mitään vainua minne nuo mahtavat päätyä?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ajelin Hakunilan varikon ohitse ja totesin itsekseni että siinä oli rivissä kunnon reservi 700-sarjan Scaloja. Onko kenelläkään mitään vainua minne nuo mahtavat päätyä?


Etelä-Helsinkiin romuksi ja siitä Ikeaan ruokailuvälineiksi.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Etelä-Helsinkiin romuksi ja siitä Ikeaan ruokailuvälineiksi.


Eiks HSL-alueelta poistetut bussit mee suurimmaks osaks Eestiin romutettavaksi?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Eiks HSL-alueelta poistetut bussit mee suurimmaks osaks Eestiin romutettavaksi?


Enkös minä tuossa niin sanonut?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Enkös minä tuossa niin sanonut?


Sanoit kyllä Etelä-Helsinki etkä Eesti/Viro. 😀

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sanoit kyllä Etelä-Helsinki etkä Eesti/Viro. 😀


Etelä-Helsinki on usein käytetty puhekielinen ilmaus Tallinnasta.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Nobina 783 nyt poistettu vai onko se jäänyt ajoon vara-autoksi? jos on, niin missä pyörii? ite haluisin päästä kyytiin jos vielä mahdollista.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Onko Nobina 783 nyt poistettu vai onko se jäänyt ajoon vara-autoksi? jos on, niin missä pyörii? ite haluisin päästä kyytiin jos vielä mahdollista.


31.7.2021 ollut ajossa viimeksi niin tuskin.

----------


## Gulf

> Varha on purettu jo aikoja sitten maantasalle, Nykyinen on Roihupellon varikko


Vanha Varha on purettu, siinä olet oikeassa. Mutta uusi varikko tottelee myös nimeä Vartiokylän varikko ihan virallisesti.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Se on tosiaan tutkan mukaan ajanut aamun viimeisen lähtönsä linjalla 553 kello 8.49 Leppävaarasta Hakunilaan. Jäiköhän tämä sitten Nobinan viimeisen Scalan viimeiseksi lähdöksi.


Joku voisi käydä bongaamassa onko näissä LIJ:t paikoillaan. NF #804 oli ajanut samat lähdöt 17.8.2021 kuin Scala poiston yhteydessä eikä ole ollut ajossa sen jälkeen enään.
NF #797 ollut ajossa viimeksi 20.8.2021
NF #899 ollut ajossa viimeksi 17.8.2021
NF #929 ollut ajossa viimeksi 28.8.2021 
NF #934 ollut ajossa viimeksi 28.7.2021

----------


## JT

Näin NF #929:n 321:llä 9.9.2021 Elielinaukiolta klo 21.53.

----------


## Ivecomies

Mä en kyl keksi mitään syytä miksi noita Omniexpressejä ois jo poistettu kun ikää ei ole kuin 6 vuotta, ja eiköhän niitä edelleen tarvita Herttoniemessä. Sen sijaan niiden ekojen VDL:ien kanssa yhtäaikaa tulleiden Volvojen poistosta en väitä vastaan, kun onhan nekin vanhoja ja Nobinalla autotarve on vähentynyt huomattavasti (ja vähenee kai edelleen). Ovatko ne kaikki vanhat VDL:t nyt vihdoin ja viimein poistettu? ite olen pitkään odottanut (ja varmaan myös moni muukin) että päästäisiin niistä eroon, 2012 tais olla oikeastaan vähän liian aikaista hankkia ekat VDL:t.

----------


## Wreith

> Mä en kyl keksi mitään syytä miksi noita Omniexpressejä ois jo poistettu kun ikää ei ole kuin 6 vuotta, ja eiköhän niitä edelleen tarvita Herttoniemessä. Sen sijaan niiden ekojen VDL:ien kanssa yhtäaikaa tulleiden Volvojen poistosta en väitä vastaan, kun onhan nekin vanhoja ja Nobinalla autotarve on vähentynyt huomattavasti (ja vähenee kai edelleen). Ovatko ne kaikki vanhat VDL:t nyt vihdoin ja viimein poistettu? ite olen pitkään odottanut (ja varmaan myös moni muukin) että päästäisiin niistä eroon, 2012 tais olla oikeastaan vähän liian aikaista hankkia ekat VDL:t.


Melko sekava viesti, mutta ainakin nobinan 831 ollut eilen vielä ajossa. En kuitenkaan ymmärrä tuota kommenttia, että oli liian aikasta hankkia VDL:iä. Onhan nobina kuitenkin tilannut noita lisää, mutta sitä ei pidä unohtaa, että onhan nuo muuuttunut vuosien varrella hieman.

----------


## bussireitti

> Joku voisi käydä bongaamassa onko näissä LIJ:t paikoillaan. NF #804 oli ajanut samat lähdöt 17.8.2021 kuin Scala poiston yhteydessä eikä ole ollut ajossa sen jälkeen enään.
> NF #797 ollut ajossa viimeksi 20.8.2021


Näin tänään aamulla 797 linjalla 79 manuaalikilvillä, kortinlukija ei toiminut.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 07:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:56 ----------




> NF #934 ollut ajossa viimeksi 28.7.2021


Tarkoitat vissiin NF 935:sta, se seisoo yhä edelleen hakunilan varikolla, ei oo poistettu.

----------


## Ivecomies

> En kuitenkaan ymmärrä tuota kommenttia, että oli liian aikasta hankkia VDL:iä. Onhan nobina kuitenkin tilannut noita lisää, mutta sitä ei pidä unohtaa, että onhan nuo muuuttunut vuosien varrella hieman.


Tota mä juuri tarkoitankin että koska VDL Citea on kehittynyt paljon vuoden 2012 jälkeen, niin olisi ollut mielestäni järkevämpää tilata kyseistä merkkiä HSL-alueelle vähän myöhemmin, vaikka vasta 2013 tai 2014, kun mallistoon tuli myös XLE- ja SLE-versiot sekä tietenkin Euro6 (joista tykätään yleisesti paljon enemmän). Tarkoitan sitä että koska ne Nobinan vanhat VDL:t ovat viime vuosina osoittautuneet kieltämättä melko epäluotettaviksi ja huononmaineisiksi autoiksi harrastajien ja kuljettajien keskuudessa, niin on hyvä että niistä päästään nyt vihdoinkin eroon kunhan viimeisetkin yksilöt lähtee. Vähän sama juttu kuin mitä mm. Ikarukset oli.

----------


## fani

> Tota mä juuri tarkoitankin että koska VDL Citea on kehittynyt paljon vuoden 2012 jälkeen, niin olisi ollut mielestäni järkevämpää tilata kyseistä merkkiä HSL-alueelle vähän myöhemmin, vaikka vasta 2013 tai 2014, kun mallistoon tuli myös XLE- ja SLE-versiot sekä tietenkin Euro6 (joista tykätään yleisesti paljon enemmän). Tarkoitan sitä että koska ne Nobinan vanhat VDL:t ovat viime vuosina osoittautuneet kieltämättä melko epäluotettaviksi ja huononmaineisiksi autoiksi harrastajien ja kuljettajien keskuudessa, niin on hyvä että niistä päästään nyt vihdoinkin eroon kunhan viimeisetkin yksilöt lähtee. Vähän sama juttu kuin mitä mm. Ikarukset oli.


Kyllä kyllä, mutta Euro 6 ei ollut siihen aikaan saatavilla kun autoja tarvittiin. Varmasti olisi tullut kalliimmaksi laittaa esim. pelkkää 12 metristä Volvoa EEV:llä jos nyt niille ei kuitenkaan ole ajoja.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobinan Scalat saaneet uuden kodin  :Very Happy: 
https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/...d-69e737aa7232

----------


## Wreith

> Tota mä juuri tarkoitankin että koska VDL Citea on kehittynyt paljon vuoden 2012 jälkeen, niin olisi ollut mielestäni järkevämpää tilata kyseistä merkkiä HSL-alueelle vähän myöhemmin, vaikka vasta 2013 tai 2014, kun mallistoon tuli myös XLE- ja SLE-versiot sekä tietenkin Euro6


Kukaan ei tuolloin osanut sanoa onko bussit epälutettavia. Bussit tilattiin uusina ilman aikaisempaa kokemusta VDL:stä hsl alueella. Silloin kun tuo paketti kilpailutettiin niin ei tarvittu XLE tai SLE kaltaisia busseja. Saivat noihin tarpeisiin hyvän diilin Volvon kanssa. Muutenkaan nuo ei ole ollut kovin suosittuja muiden kuin pohjolan keskuudessa.

----------


## Anonymous

> Nobinan Scalat saaneet uuden kodin 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/politiikka/...d-69e737aa7232


Phototransin mukaan kyseessä vain yksi auto, Nobinan 741. Muita ei näyttäisi olevan. Rekisterinumero tälle on BC 5208 MT 👍

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Phototransin mukaan kyseessä vain yksi auto, Nobinan 741. Muita ei näyttäisi olevan. Rekisterinumero tälle on BC 5208 MT 👍


Kiitos selvennyksestä. Ihmettelen kuitenkin että vain yksi auto olisi päätynyt Ukrainaan.

----------


## onni

> Ihmettelen kuitenkin että vain yksi auto olisi päätynyt Ukrainaan.


On varmasti muitakin, muttei vielä ole tarkempia tietoja, joilla voisi yhdistää uuden ja vanhan omistajan ja rekkarit.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tuli kyl itelleni aikamoisena yllätyksenä että poistettuja Scaloja on jopa viety ulkoimaille.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tuli kyl itelleni aikamoisena yllätyksenä että poistettuja Scaloja on jopa viety ulkoimaille.


Suomalaista designia pitääkin viedä ulkomaille.

----------


## hana

Pohjolan Liikenteen vuosimallin 2009 Ivecot poistettu.

----------


## zige94

> Jaahas, nyt on kai sitten korkealattiabussien aika lopullisesti ohi HSL-liikenteessä.


On niiden aika ollut ohi jo 4.6. alkaen, jonka jälkeen ei korkeilla ole liikennöity. Sipoon vanhan sopimuksen vikana kesänä oli vain matalia autoja.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Muutenkaan nuo ei ole ollut kovin suosittuja muiden kuin pohjolan keskuudessa.


Tarkoitatko XLE- ja SLE-malleja?

----------


## jtm

Nobinat #991-#997, #1040 ja #1041 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista. Tonnilaisilla näytti olevan jo luovutusilmoitukset Traficomin mukaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobinat #991-#997, #1040 ja #1041 riisuttu rahastuslaitteista. Tonnilaisilla näytti olevan jo luovutusilmoitukset Traficomin mukaan.


Mites noin uusia autoja on nyt lähdetty poistamaan? oisin enemmän olettanut että firman kaikilla lopuilla EEV-VDL:illä tai vanhimmilla Volvo 8900LE:illä ois toi kyseinen kohtalo. Eiköhän niilläkin ole pian sama kohtalo edessä. Mielenkiintoista vaan että noin uusia autoja on jo nyt lähdetty poistamaan, saattaakohan firman samanikäisiä Mesejäkin mennä pian poistoon? toivottavasti ei sillä ne ovat "ainutlaatuista kalustoa" HSL-alueella, ainakin niin kauan kun muilla firmoilla ei ole Mersuja...

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Mites noin uusia autoja on nyt lähdetty poistamaan?


Vika lukee ratin keskiössä  :Laughing:

----------


## Pera

> Mites noin uusia autoja on nyt lähdetty poistamaan? oisin enemmän olettanut että firman kaikilla lopuilla EEV-VDL:illä tai vanhimmilla Volvo 8900LE:illä ois toi kyseinen kohtalo. Eiköhän niilläkin ole pian sama kohtalo edessä. Mielenkiintoista vaan että noin uusia autoja on jo nyt lähdetty poistamaan, saattaakohan firman samanikäisiä Mesejäkin mennä pian poistoon? toivottavasti ei sillä ne ovat "ainutlaatuista kalustoa" HSL-alueella, ainakin niin kauan kun muilla firmoilla ei ole Mersuja...


Eipä Nobinalla enää ole montaa linjaa millä noita A1-tyypin kalustoa saisi käyttää, Nuo EEV-VDL:llistä on bussitutkan mukaan ajossa on vielä 831 ja 857, loput on ollu linjalla viimeksi Elokuussa/Syyskuussa, joten eiköhän noiden ajot ole ajettu.

----------


## JT

> Eipä Nobinalla enää ole montaa linjaa millä noita A1-tyypin kalustoa saisi käyttää, Nuo EEV-VDL:llistä on bussitutkan mukaan ajossa on vielä 831 ja 857, loput on ollu linjalla viimeksi Elokuussa/Syyskuussa, joten eiköhän noiden ajot ole ajettu.


Ja luultavasti nuo 2012-malliset vain sen takia että #946 ja #947 eivät ole olleet avoimen datan mukaan linja-ajossa kesän jälkeen. Veikkaan, että niiden olisi tarkoitus olla vahvuudessa, mutta ovat ehkäpä kunnolla rikki, mikä on Ivecoille tyypillistä. 😄

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eipä Nobinalla enää ole montaa linjaa millä noita A1-tyypin kalustoa saisi käyttää, Nuo EEV-VDL:llistä on bussitutkan mukaan ajossa on vielä 831 ja 857, loput on ollu linjalla viimeksi Elokuussa/Syyskuussa, joten eiköhän noiden ajot ole ajettu.


Tarkoittaako se siis sitä että Nobinalta saattaa lähiaikoina (tai jouluun/uuteenvuoteen mennessä) poistua kaikki diesel-A1:set (lukuunottamatta ehkä sarjaa 1079-1087)? 😄

----------


## JT

> Ja luultavasti nuo 2012-malliset vain sen takia että #946 ja #947 eivät ole olleet avoimen datan mukaan linja-ajossa kesän jälkeen. Veikkaan, että niiden olisi tarkoitus olla vahvuudessa, mutta ovat ehkäpä kunnolla rikki, mikä on Ivecoille tyypillistä. 😄


Tajusinkin vasta nyt, että linjojen 243-246, 348, 349 ja 582 sopimukseen on tarjottu 8 uutta 8/2021 alkaen mutta uusista sinne lienee korvamerkitty vain autot #1292-1294. Olisikohan sieltä vielä tulossa loputkin uusista, jolloin noita vanhempi autoja voisi mennä vielä lisää pois.

----------


## bussireitti

Bussitutkan mukaan PL 752 (Valkoinen Irisbus) olisi ajanut 25.10 neljä linjasivua Leppävaaran liityntälinjoista 202, 214, 215 ja 227. Kyseiseen autoon on tutkaan viimeksi merkattu lähtöjä 4.6. Kyseessä saattaa mahdollisesti olla vain testikirjautumisia, kun ainakin 752:n ensimmäinen lähtö klo 6:49 Jupperista 214 auto 459 (Yutong) oli kirjautunut samalle lähdölle. Toinen lähtö klo 8:35 Jorvista 227 kirjautui samaan aikaan auto 880 (Volvo 8900LE). Kiinnostaisi tietää, jäikö sittenkin PL:lle vielä jotain valkoisia 2009-mallisia Irisbuseja, vai oliko tämä havainto kenties pelkkää LIJ-laitteiden kierrätystä ja sitä myötä tehty testikirjautumisia edellisen auton nimissä.

----------


## ana

Vähän ohi aiheen, mutta onko noi Vdl:t oikeasti niin huonoja, mitä annetan ymmärtää? Matkustajan näkökulmasta mieluummin menen sellaisella, kuin vaikka Scalalla, ainakin pysyy paremmin paikoillaan penkissä. Transdevin 12-malliset pehmeine penkkeineen oli jopa mukavia matkustaa, ärsyttävän kovaäänistä ovisummeria lukuunottamatta  :Wink:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Bussitutkan mukaan PL 752 (Valkoinen Irisbus) olisi ajanut 25.10 neljä linjasivua Leppävaaran liityntälinjoista 202, 214, 215 ja 227. .


Jonkun valkoisen PL Crossarin näin noin 22.35 lähtevän kyseisenä päivänä Leppävaasta Perkkaan suuntaan.
Samoin kuin 28.10.  n. Klo. 20.28.asiaa itse sen kummemmin tutkimatta.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:19 ----------




> Vähän ohi aiheen, mutta onko noi Vdl:t oikeasti niin huonoja, mitä annetan ymmärtää? Matkustajan näkökulmasta mieluummin menen sellaisella, kuin vaikka Scalalla, ainakin pysyy paremmin paikoillaan penkissä. Transdevin 12-malliset pehmeine penkkeineen oli jopa mukavia matkustaa, ärsyttävän kovaäänistä ovisummeria lukuunottamatta


Ei ne välttämättä huonoja ole. Vaan tämä vihreä hypetys, saastuttava diesel pois ja ydinvoiman avulla tuettua sähköbusseja tilalle. Nyky diesel on kyllä jo puhdas. Olympiaterminaalissa seisoo nyt noita nobinan poistettuja vdl, kilvet näkyy olevan paikallaan. Lähtee varmaan tänään laivaan 16.30.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olympiaterminaalissa seisoo nyt noita nobinan poistettuja vdl, kilvet näkyy olevan paikallaan. Lähtee varmaan tänään laivaan 16.30.


Hiljattain poistettuja 2016-VDL:iä on bongattu Tukholman päässä tulossa laivasta. En yllättyisi, jos 991 - 997, 1040 ja 1041 jatkaisivat elämäänsä Nobina-konsernin sisällä Ruotsissa.

----------


## Säffleboy

Nobina 839 oli kolarissa

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobina 839 oli kolarissa


Tämä oli poistettu jo huhtikuussa 2021 joten oliko tämä onnettomuudessa vai Kolarissa (paikka)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Nobinat #782 ja #790 ovat myynnissä osina.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobinan Ivecoita myytävänä Ruotsissa.
https://autoline24.fi/-/myynti/kaupu...12324321165500

----------


## LimoSWN

> Hiljattain poistettuja 2016-VDL:iä on bongattu Tukholman päässä tulossa laivasta. En yllättyisi, jos 991 - 997, 1040 ja 1041 jatkaisivat elämäänsä Nobina-konsernin sisällä Ruotsissa.


Tanskaan menivät.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tanskaan menivät.


Nobinalle vai jollekkin toiselle?

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tanskaan hyvä viedä vastalahjana VDL:iä kun aikoinaan Tanskan dogit Vantaan liikenteelle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinalle vai jollekkin toiselle?


Nobina Danmark kertoo Instagram-julkaisussaan, että ne tulevat Movia-liikenteen voitettuun kohteeseen. Eli Kööpenhaminan seudulle.

----------


## bussireitti

Onko mitään tietoa poistetun Nobina 812:n kohtalosta, onko Nobinan konsernissa muualla pohjoismaissa? (Ruotsi, Norja, Tanska)

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Onko mitään tietoa poistetun Nobina 812:n kohtalosta, onko Nobinan konsernissa muualla pohjoismaissa? (Ruotsi, Norja, Tanska)


Tuskin loppuunajetulle Volvolle käyttöä löytyy muutakuin varaosina.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nobina Danmark kertoo Instagram-julkaisussaan, että ne tulevat Movia-liikenteen voitettuun kohteeseen. Eli Kööpenhaminan seudulle.


Näistä olisi tosi mielenkiintoista nähdä kuvamateriaalia kunhan pääsevät linjalle.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko myös NF 1040-1050 menossa poistoon lähiaikoina jolloin sarja 1079-1087 jää firman ainoiksi takaovettomiksi VDL:iksi?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nobina Danmark kertoo Instagram-julkaisussaan, että ne tulevat Movia-liikenteen voitettuun kohteeseen. Eli Kööpenhaminan seudulle.


Tästä vielä Tanskaksi lisää tietoa http://myldretid.dk/nyheder/nr/985

Sopimus alkaa 11. Joulukuuta. Katso kohta nobina.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nobina Danmark kertoo Instagram-julkaisussaan, että ne tulevat Movia-liikenteen voitettuun kohteeseen. Eli Kööpenhaminan seudulle.


elikkäs, ne on nyt saaneet kilvet siellä, ja toteutuma seuraava

992 :
MMN-116 (2016-2021
CZ 19 804 (2021-)

993:
MMN-115 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 805 (2021-)

994: 
MMN-114 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 803 (2021-)

995:	
MMN-113 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 799 (2021-)

997:
MMN-118 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 801 (2021-)

996:
MMN-111 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 802 (2021-)

991:
MMN-117 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 797 (2021-)

1041:
SNP-655 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 800 (2021-)

1040:
SNP-654 (2016-2021)
CZ 19 798 (2021-)

----------


## kuukanko

Nobinoilla 880 - 882 ja 885 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus ja kilpien palautus.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinoilla 880 - 882 ja 885 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus ja kilpien palautus.


Tanskaanko nämäkin?

----------


## kuukanko

Lisäksi Nobina 823:sta on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan palautettu kilvet.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tanskaanko nämäkin?


Ainakin ex-883:sta löytyi Fotobusista kuva perjantailta Ukrainan Lutskista.

----------


## Anonymous

Helb 1201 (Hybrid-Volvo) Trafin mukaan poistettu liikennekäytöstä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ainakin ex-883:sta löytyi Fotobusista kuva perjantailta Ukrainan Lutskista.


Toinen on 3114 rekisterillä oleva ex 879.

Kato ite https://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/2780845/?vid=1805185

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Helb 1201 (Hybrid-Volvo) Trafin mukaan poistettu liikennekäytöstä.


On jo hetken ollu poistettu. Toiminee kuulema 1202:n vara osina.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> On jo hetken ollu poistettu. Toiminee kuulema 1202:n vara osina.


Toimivatko Pohjolan Volvo 7900 (#651-#653) paremmin kuin nämä Volvo 7700at?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Toimivatko Pohjolan Volvo 7900 (#651-#653) paremmin kuin nämä Volvo 7700at?


Kyllä. Niitten ajaminen on paljon parempaa. Itse oon vaan ajanut kerran tolla 1202:lla ja se oli aika jännä kokemus.

----------


## Gulf

> Kyllä. Niitten ajaminen on paljon parempaa. Itse oon vaan ajanut kerran tolla 1202:lla ja se oli aika jännä kokemus.


Ajoin näillä 1201 ja 1202 vakiona 24 2015 vuoden alusta aina viime kesään asti. Hyviä autoja ne oli, joskin toki erilaisia kuin normaali volvot, mutta sopivat hyvin 24:n kaltaiselle linjalle. Vikojahan niissä oli ja 1202 hybridijärjestelmä ei tainnut toimia viimeisen parin vuoden aikana ollenkaan. Mutta kyllä ne parempia oli kuin VDL:t 😄

----------


## kuukanko

Nobinoilla 783, 862, 870, 874 ja 877 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus. Tämän vuoden puolella ne ovat olleet vain seisomassa, joten siksi laitan viestin vielä viime vuoden ketjuun.

----------


## kuukanko

Viimeksi elo - syyskuussa HSL-liikenteessä olleilla Nobinoilla 833, 836, 849, 853 ja 855 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus.

----------


## jtm

> Viimeksi elo - syyskuussa HSL-liikenteessä olleilla Nobinoilla 833, 836, 849, 853 ja 855 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus.


Ajettu jo maastakin aikoja sitten.

----------


## nickr

> Ajettu jo maastakin aikoja sitten.


No mihin ne on ajettu?

----------


## LimoSWN

> No mihin ne on ajettu?


853 poseeraa ainakin kuvassa Roomassa https://www.instagram.com/p/CZ1arWXN...dium=copy_link

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 853 poseeraa ainakin kuvassa Roomassa https://www.instagram.com/p/CZ1arWXN...dium=copy_link


Tuo on #863 ja ainakin #835 on myös Roomassa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko muuten kellään tietoa missä Helbin etanoli-Citywidet eli ne ns. "viinakärryt" nykyään pyörii? kävin nimittäin läpi jokaisen KA-konserniin kuuluvan liikennöitsijän kalustoluettelot enkä löytänyt kyseisiä autoja yhdenkään liikennöitsijän luettelosta. En ymmärrä muutenkaan miksi Helbin oli pakko poistaa ne vasta 8 vuoden ikäisinä, omasta mielestä ne olisivat sopineet mainiosti siihen Ojangon väliaikaiseen sopimukseen. Oliko etanolin saatavuudessa jotain puutteita tai miksei Helb halunnut enää pitää niitä liikenteessä. Ihmettelen myös MANien kohdalla miksi Helbin oli pakko luopua koko merkistä eikä halunnut säästää muutaman yksilö ajoon edes vara-autoiksi (vaikka muutaman teli-MANia), kun kyseinen merkki oli niin harvinainen Suomen bussimarkkinoilla (ymmärrän toki että niissä oli paljon vikoja mutta silti). Nyt Helbin MANien poistuttua Suomen rekisterissä ei ole enää yhtään MAN-merkkisiä linja-autoja...  :Tongue:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko muuten kellään tietoa missä Helbin etanoli-Citywidet eli ne ns. "viinakärryt" nykyään pyörii?


Ne eivät taida enää liikkua missään, eivät ainakaan Suomessa. Tämän foorumin erään jäsenen nettikuvastossa on esillä vuoden 2021 marraskuussa otettu kuva, jossa nuo etanolikäyttöiset Scaniat seisovat muiden käytöstä poistettujen autojen joukossa Koiviston Auton varikolla, käsittääkseni Lahden Metsäpietilässä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ne eivät taida enää liikkua missään, eivät ainakaan Suomessa. Tämän foorumin erään jäsenen nettikuvastossa on esillä vuoden 2021 marraskuussa otettu kuva, jossa nuo etanolikäyttöiset Scaniat seisovat muiden käytöstä poistettujen autojen joukossa Koiviston Auton varikolla, käsittääkseni Lahden Metsäpietilässä.


Ite niin ajattelin että ne olisivat siirtyneet jollekin toiselle operaattorille KA-konsernin sisällä. Mielenkiintoista jos näin ei tosiaankaan ole autojen nuoresta iästä huolimatta, kun onhan Helb siirtänyt niitä vanhempia Volvoja ja Scaloja Jyväskylään jne.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ite niin ajattelin että ne olisivat siirtyneet jollekin toiselle operaattorille KA-konsernin sisällä. Mielenkiintoista jos näin ei tosiaankaan ole autojen nuoresta iästä huolimatta, kun onhan Helb siirtänyt niitä vanhempia Volvoja ja Scaloja Jyväskylään jne.


Ajoneuvorekisteritietojen mukaan niiden leima on vanhentunut 2021 elokuun loppupuolella, ja ne on poistettu liikenteestä. Traficomin termein Liikenteestä poisto (Tavallinen poisto).

----------


## nickr

> Nyt Helbin MANien poistuttua Suomen rekisterissä ei ole enää yhtään MAN-merkkisiä linja-autoja...


Kyllä MANeja sentään Suomen rekisteristä vielä löytyy, mitä nyt äkkiseltään tulee mieleen niin Tilausliikenne Kuisman (ex. Lakkapää) teli Lion's Coach ja Tampereen seudun ammattiopiston kaksiakselinen Lion's Regio.

https://mytransportgallery.1g.fi/kuv...ma/JKE-130.jpg

https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...IMG_8424_1.jpg

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyllä MANeja sentään Suomen rekisteristä vielä löytyy, mitä nyt äkkiseltään tulee mieleen niin Tilausliikenne Kuisman (ex. Lakkapää) teli Lion's Coach ja Tampereen seudun ammattiopiston kaksiakselinen Lion's Regio.
> 
> https://mytransportgallery.1g.fi/kuv...ma/JKE-130.jpg
> 
> https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...IMG_8424_1.jpg


Katoppa vaan, enpä tiennyt. Mut noikin on varmaan tuotu käytettynä ulkomailta, Helbin MANien lisäksi ei olla Suomeen taidettu hankkia lainkaan MANeja uusina. Ihmettelen kyllä miksei kyseinen saksalaismerkki ole pahemmin kiinnostanut suomalaisia bussialalla vaikka Ruotsissa merkki myy kuin häkä, ja taitaa jopa kilpailla samoissa tilastoissa kotimaisten Volvon ja Scanian kanssa. Kyllä Helb ois saanut säästää edes muutaman MANin, tyyliin 2-4 yksilöä ihan vara-autoiksi. Nyt joutuu lähtemään Tukholmaan asti jos MANin kyytiin haluaa, onneksi siellä niitä on edelleen ja todella paljon (ja uusiakin hankitaan edelleen suurissa määrissä). Tyyliin samassa mittakaavassa kuin VDL:iä HSL-alueella.

----------


## killerpop

> KHelbin MANien lisäksi ei olla Suomeen taidettu hankkia lainkaan MANeja uusina


On hankittu, useampiakin. Ehkä myös virheistä on opittu

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ajoneuvorekisteritietojen mukaan niiden leima on vanhentunut 2021 elokuun loppupuolella, ja ne on poistettu liikenteestä. Traficomin termein Liikenteestä poisto (Tavallinen poisto).


En kyllä ymmärrä lainkaan kun autoillahan oli ikää vasta 8 vuotta. Mun mielestä ne olisivat olleet oikein käyttökelpoisia autoja pitää ajossa ja tykkäsin kulkea niillä. Oliko etanolilla sit jonkinlaista vaikutusta asiaan?

----------


## onni

> Kyllä MANeja sentään Suomen rekisteristä vielä löytyy, mitä nyt äkkiseltään tulee mieleen niin Tilausliikenne Kuisman (ex. Lakkapää) teli Lion's Coach ja Tampereen seudun ammattiopiston kaksiakselinen Lion's Regio.
> 
> https://mytransportgallery.1g.fi/kuv...ma/JKE-130.jpg
> 
> https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...IMG_8424_1.jpg


Muitakin löytyy Suomesta

Tilausliikenne Himasen kaasu-MAN, joka taitaa olla aika lähellä HelB autoja.
https://kaspercarlson.kuvat.fi/kuvat...9/DSC_4267.jpg

AT-Lines:n Norjasta tuotu 13,8 metrinen R08.
https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...G_9531+(2).JPG

----------


## Ivecomies

> On hankittu, useampiakin. Ehkä myös virheistä on opittu


Siis Lion's Cityjä/Coachejä alusta alkaen Suomen rekisteriin? en kyllä usko. Mun mielest Helbin autoja lukuunottamatta kaikki muut on kyllä tuontiautoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:17 ----------




> Muitakin löytyy Suomesta
> 
> Tilausliikenne Himasen kaasu-MAN, joka taitaa olla aika lähellä HelB autoja.
> https://kaspercarlson.kuvat.fi/kuvat...9/DSC_4267.jpg
> 
> AT-Lines:n Norjasta tuotu 13,8 metrinen R08.
> https://onninkuvat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/20...G_9531+(2).JPG


Hyvä että on edes tuotu käytettynä tätä saksalaismerkkiä, joka ei suomalaisia pahemmin kiinnosta (bussialalla).  :Wink:

----------

